# pcola pier cobia tournament 5k grand prize



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

2012 Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier Cobia Tournament information:
$5,000.00 Guaranteed Grand Prize
No this is not a typo, no you are not reading this wrong for first time ever there is a $5,000 Grand Prize Guaranteed for the biggest Cobia caught on the pier.
$10 entry fee for 90 days to have the opportunity to win a $5,000.00 guaranteed grand prize. 
2nd place wins 30% 3rd place gets 20% and we will also have monthly drawings for door prizes.
Like all tournaments good sportsmanship is required. We will be applying the first shot rule.
To qualify for this tournament you must pay entry fee and fill out form at the Pensacola beach gulf pier (850.934.7200 for details). 
All fish must be caught, and weighed at the Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier. We will keep a daily fishing report of size and weight of the cobia. Good Luck, have fun and hope YOU can win the grand prize of $5,000.00 
And then look forward to our king mackerel tournament also guaranteeing a $5,000 Grand Prize!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see the pier guys get a chance at some $$$$$ but I'm gonna go with the number of fights/ arrests is gonna be around 45 with that kind of money involved


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

450.........you missed a zero there.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds awesome. I used to love the pier division of the outcast cobia tournament. There used to be a pompano division also.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I want to be a fly on the wall when the first truly big fish is sighted off that pier and see how well it goes with 50 people trying to cast to the same spot. Hope they have first aid there. I hope I am wrong because if i am that would be an awesome tournament.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll be following it through the police logs. Should be a cluster.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobia Tournament*

That calls for a full set of combat gear. :thumbup:

Some of those yahoos will throw their Mother overboard for $1; $5000; I don't know. C2


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I've fished the piers every spring/summer/fall for a long time. It is very rare that I see an actual fight, or something ridiculous like that happening.. But who knows. Crazy things happen in boat tournaments as well.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Austin said:


> I've fished the piers every spring/summer/fall for a long time. * It is very rare that I see an actual fight*, or something ridiculous like that happening.. But who knows. Crazy things happen in boat tournaments as well.


Add $5,000 in the mix and see how that changes people!!!!!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

So the Grand Prize is $5000, and second is 30% of what? Third is 20% of what? Thanks


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

tiderider said:


> So the Grand Prize is $5000, and second is 30% of what? Third is 20% of what? Thanks


my guess is 30% of 5K and 20% of 5k


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

tiderider said:


> So the Grand Prize is $5000, and second is 30% of what? Third is 20% of what? Thanks



I'm pretty sure it is a percentage of the entry fees collected Obie.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

So second gets $1500 and third gets $1000?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I will be there. Not with a rod and reel but with a goPro. Should be a lark.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Austin said:


> I'm pretty sure it is a percentage of the entry fees collected Obie.


OK, cool.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

tiderider said:


> So second gets $1500 and third gets $1000?



I believe first place is a guaranteed $5000, and the second and third place prizes are a percentage of the money earned in entry fees, which we may not know the exact number until the last day of the tournament


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn-it I may have to fish Pcola more than I hoped. LMAO


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

tiderider said:


> Damn-it I may have to fish Pcola more than I hoped. LMAO



I was just thinking that you may be doing less beach fishing than you told me the other day


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Funny how that works isn't it?


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

*Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier Cobia Tournament*

Wonder if any of those shiny Shimano reels are a door prize?

Info copied from FB. 

The Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier is holding a Cobia tournament this year. The entry fee is $10 per angler. It will start March 1, 2012 until June 2, 2012. You can register in the tackle shop at the pier. First shot rule is strictly applied.
The prizes will be given as
First place receives 50% of entry fees
Second Place receives 30% of entry fees
Third Place receives 20% of entry fees
All prizes will be awarded on June 3, 2012
If you have any questions or want more info call the pier at (850) 934-7200 

No this is not a typo, no you are not reading this wrong for first time ever there is a $5,000 Grand Prize Guaranteed for the biggest Cobia caught on the pier.
Only $10 for 90 days to have the opportunity to win this $5000 Guaranteed grand prize. Through all entry fees second prize will get 30% Third gets 20% and will also have monthly drawings for door ...prizes.
Like all tournaments good sportsmanship is required. We will be applying the first shot rule.
To qualify for this tournament you must pay entry fee and fill out form at the Pensacola beach gulf pier. All fish must be caught, and weighed at the Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier. We will keep a daily fishing report of size and weight of the cobia. Good Luck, have fun and hope you can win grand prize of $5,000.00 
And then look forward to our king mackerel tournament also guaranteeing a $5,000 Grand Prize


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I think its a great idea!! I know it will get me motivated to go out there and look for ole big! I wonder how many die hard Navarre fisherman will venture over to Pensacola for a chance at the $5000??


----------



## RedNeckMaffia (Feb 10, 2012)

Ahh sh#t, Look out ya'll every Tom, Dick and Harry Balz is gonna be there yelling first shot on a school of jacks. I think it's time to head to navarre if ya want a chance in catching a 2012 model. Hey I just herd navarre has a $10.000 tourney for the biggest whiting but its a first shot call for the biggest fish.. Just call Navarre to sign up. it's free... Yea I believe it will get ugly when some of the so called superstar guys show up. I have the perfect strategy I am tieing a 5 oz Jig so I can reach out and touch someone hehe. Good luck on all that ..


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

"We will be applying the first shot rule." What does that mean? I assume who ever sees it first gets first shot at it!! Yeah rite? thats when them fights gonna break out!! Fish weekdays maybe, but not the wkds!!!! LOL


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

grey ghost said:


> "We will be applying the first shot rule." What does that mean? I assume who ever sees it first gets first shot at it!! Yeah rite? thats when them fights gonna break out!! Fish weekdays maybe, but not the wkds!!!! LOL


first person shot in kneecap?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

you people have no idea lol, if you have never been out there and seen it work then you have no room to talk, first shot works the way it should except when idiots come out there


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

kingling said:


> you people have no idea lol, if you have never been out there and seen it work then you have no room to talk, first shot works the way it should except when idiots come out there


Kind of what I was thinking..


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

kingling said:


> you people have no idea lol, if you have never been out there and seen it work then you have no room to talk, first shot works the way it should except when idiots come out there


+2 :thumbsup:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

If someone calls first shot but another angler cast first and catches the $5000 fish, there should be some rule against him being able to collect the first place prize.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

osborne311 said:


> first person shot in kneecap?


LOL !!! bahahahehehehe Love it osborne!! LOL


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

reelthrill said:


> If someone calls first shot but another angler cast first and catches the $5000 fish, there should be some rule against him being able to collect the first place prize.



There will be.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

I would cut the line off if someone threw on my shot but that's just me... i could go crazy n just throw their pole in the water.. hahaha that would be funny.! Just seeing the look in there faces when they c their vanstaals go down the water! Lol


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

kingling said:


> you people have no idea lol, if you have never been out there and seen it work then you have no room to talk,* first shot works the way it should except when idiots come out there*


 And that is the status just about every day out there.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

you know what im talking about obie, when people who dont understand how things work out there come out and act like they do....screws it up every time!!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

kingling said:


> you know what im talking about obie, when people who dont understand how things work out there come out and act like they do....screws it up every time!!!!


I kinda understand what your saying, But when they publicly advertise for $5000.00 prize, it is going to bring all kinds. From lucky beginners to people that think they own the end of the pier!! Ya no what i mean?? LOL


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

So what is the status on this? Who is leading with what?


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

(crickets chirping)


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

i think the leading cobia is 58lbs right now


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think Derrick Wall leads


----------

